# Derek Lambell, Master



## jimmys (Jan 5, 2007)

I was writing in the chippie thread about dispensations and exemptions when I thought of an ex Master I think P&O but may be wrong. He was in the MCA in Glasgow about twenty years ago. His name was Derek Lambell. He was pretty well known at the time. He was semi retired then..
I used to hear about him when I was active but I have not heard of him for a while. Anybody know or knew him around.
He did boatmen and ferrymen licences , inspections and exemption surveys in the West of Scotland there was lots of them. He used to help the engineers out with surveys a lot, he was on the road all the time.

Just for interest.

regards
jimmy


----------

